# New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I just bought a 01 Allroad, with Tip. (Sunroof, and 3rd row Jump Seat are the only other options over "standard" that I can see) It has 79,500 miles (actually it has 128,000km)
Anyways, as soon as I jump into the Fourtitude forums here I'm reading all about the Torque Converter failing on these things? What's up with that? Would a switch to a good full synthetic help prolong the life any (it might already have, I haven't actualy gone through all the records yet)
There currently is nothing wrong with my car, it's a 2 owner car, a doctor bought it new, he had it up to 100,000km, and traded back into the dealer, the Owner of the dealerships wife (66 years young), drove it up until now. It has a very complete Full Sevice History, Syn oil changes every 5,000km since new, all work always done at the dealer. And just last year had the air suspension gone over top to bottom, with the compressor and a few other things replaced. The story I got was the line was leaking and the pump was running all the time, so the tech reccomend they just replace the pump/lines,etc (and I think front bags too?) Just to be on the safe side.
I'll probably post pics up later, but there isn't much to see, just a Silver stock 01.
One more question, will I need a VAG COM to turn off the service light when that time comes?


_Modified by G60 Carat at 1:08 AM 7/4/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (G60 Carat)*

well i just had my Torque Converter rebuilt....
what i was told by my mechanic (who is an allroad owner), he said that there is an o-ring in the TC that is prone to failure... so its not a major equipment malfunction, just a crappy little o-ring or something like that.... the problem is it leaks and then you slowly lose functionality of the TC and if you let it go long enough, it could take out your tranny as well. i don't think using any specific tranny fluid will help this, sorry.
the rebuild cost me about $300, so you can expect that for a rebuild (ballpark).... the labor is what kills you, most shops bill that job as a 12-16 hour job.








as far as mileage, i have no idea what the "norm" is for most people.... my car has 57k on it and my check engine light for the TC came on, so i had to get it fixed. hopefully won't have any more problems with that.
Audi should have issued a recall on that damn o-ring or whatever it was, if they are so prone to failure. they won't though, because there are so few allroad owners and it would cost them too much http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

A VAG-COM will be a very handy tool for you to have.
The TC. Audi either upgraded them in '02 or '03 I can't recall exactly when.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_A VAG-COM will be a very handy tool for you to have.
The TC. Audi either upgraded them in '02 or '03 I can't recall exactly when.

doubt it was '02 as mine is an '02 and mine failed VERY early. BUT i agree on the VAG-COM comment. i have one, it helps narrow the problem down so you can call around to different shops and get price quotes instead of just taking it to the dealer and trusting your luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the VAG-COM can clear engine codes & service lights.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_well i just had my Torque Converter rebuilt....
what i was told by my mechanic (who is an allroad owner), he said that there is an o-ring in the TC that is prone to failure... so its not a major equipment malfunction, just a crappy little o-ring or something like that.... the problem is it leaks and then you slowly lose functionality of the TC and if you let it go long enough, it could take out your tranny as well. i don't think using any specific tranny fluid will help this, sorry.
the rebuild cost me about $300, so you can expect that for a rebuild (ballpark).... the labor is what kills you, most shops bill that job as a 12-16 hour job.








as far as mileage, i have no idea what the "norm" is for most people.... my car has 57k on it and my check engine light for the TC came on, so i had to get it fixed. hopefully won't have any more problems with that.
Audi should have issued a recall on that damn o-ring or whatever it was, if they are so prone to failure. they won't though, because there are so few allroad owners and it would cost them too much http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

What are the early symptoms of a failing TC?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_
What are the early symptoms of a failing TC?

your CEL will come on.... and it will come a bit before it even fails. You'll have time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

My dad's allroad has been diagnosed with a leaking "transmission". Would this be the transfer case leaking? No CEL to speak of at this time.
Suggestions? He's getting quoted $3000 to fix the problem.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New Allroad owner....what's with the Torque Converter? (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_My dad's allroad has been diagnosed with a leaking "transmission". Would this be the transfer case leaking? No CEL to speak of at this time.
Suggestions? He's getting quoted $3000 to fix the problem.









sounds like a torque converter repair, and that price is right in line with the cost of said repair.


----------

